# Journey- four days away from her big journey!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is our new little girl Journey. She begins her big expedition from the Czech Republic to her new home in Canada on Wednesday night! Janett, the human Mommy of Murphy, the German Prince, is picking her up Wednesday evening and heading to the Frankfurt airport. Please say a prayer for this little girl to have a safe and uneventful trip.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Safe travels, Journey! She's beautiful!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Well wishes for a safe trip for your little Journey.


----------



## alphabeta1897 (Feb 19, 2012)

What a beautiful girl! I myself have flown back to Canada from the Czech Republic. It is a very uneventful flight and I'm sure she'll be just fine. If she's flying with a German airline have no worries, German pilots are very careful and safe


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

you must be so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a long journey for such a little woman, when is she expected to arrive?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Janett is picking her up Wednesday afternoon, and will be going part way to Frankfurt and staying with her Dad and Journey at a friends home overnight. Thursday morning they will be at the Frankfurt airport at 6 am. She will land around noon in Toronto. OH YES!!!!!!!!! My tummy is doing major flip flops as we are getting closer! I am so thrilled and so excited!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Arreau,
I am sooooo excited for you. 

Everyone, 
keep getting your own puppies & posting pics of them so I can live vicariously through you (& hold firm myself)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww...KLOliver! It must be so hard. But hang in there. Will not be long till your boy is two! We post enough photos of the redheads, you should almost feel like you live here...lol!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Awww...KLOliver! It must be so hard. But hang in there. Will not be long till your boy is two! We post enough photos of the redheads, you should almost feel like you live here...lol!


It is, it is. MPS strikes again. But then my husband teases me about signing on the dotted line with a (not approved by me :tsk breeder & I see how far (yet not fully) I've come with Rango.....

Truthfully, I like his full attention; he's a momma's boy. Another dog in the moment will change that dynamic. That said, to adopt a red from a stellar breeder requires advance planning. What's a girl to do?

(Is this what Tiger moms go through when planning their child's acceptance to the best of the best pre-schools? :rofl


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

O my goodness! what a CUTSIE!!!!
I must say.... I am still very jealous


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Arreau,

What a cutie patutie! Love the chest and tailset! Lots of angles too... I bet you are just squirming with anticipation! Safe trip home..


Paragon


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Best wishes for a safe and uneventful journey for Journey! Those sweet, wet poodle kisses will be on your face before you know it!  Journey is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Kloliver said:


> It is, it is. MPS strikes again. But then my husband teases me about signing on the dotted line with a (not approved by me :tsk breeder & I see how far (yet not fully) I've come with Rango.....
> 
> Truthfully, I like his full attention; he's a momma's boy. Another dog in the moment will change that dynamic. That said, to adopt a red from a stellar breeder requires advance planning. What's a girl to do?
> 
> (Is this what Tiger moms go through when planning their child's acceptance to the best of the best pre-schools? :rofl


LOLOL! Could be! I never thought of it.

I really do think it is wise, and will encourage you any way I can, to hang in there and wait. You will never be sorry you did.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Journey is absolutely a beautiful pup! Hope she has a safe trip to Canada! I'm beginning to love red poodles....


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Journey is just gorgeous! Hopefully the trip goes smoothly, and she'll be in your arms in no time.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Travel safely little journey!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She's amazing! She'll do great things and you'll love her like crazy and soon look back and think, boy it seems like a loonnnnng time ago that we were waiting with such anticipation for her to get here! Seems like she's been in our lives forever


----------



## erbowen63 (Dec 24, 2011)

She is gorgeous! Congrats and I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

What a beautiful girl! Best wishes for a safe arrival. Paul


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Safe travels to Lucy's sweet little step-sister!!! :lol: Congratulations on your new arrival and I know I don't have to tell you to share more pictures when you get her!!!


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations and may your new sweetie have a smooth flight


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Prayers for safe travels, and for you Cherie, may she be everything you've dreamed of! I can't wait to meet her, she's a pretty little girl!! It's going to be a long week for you, lol!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

aren't poodles the best!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

She is just so pretty. I can't wait to met her!! The question is will you get any sleep till she gets here? I'll be praying for her safe trip!!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

She is just so cute. I love her face. She's gonna be quite the looker. I look forward to seeing her grow up.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Two more sleeps...


----------

